# Possibility for a WCA Competition in Perth, Western Australia



## kastellorizo (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi guys!

I just want to see if there is enough interest for a competition in Perth, WA.
The dates of the competition would be either the last weekend of January, 
or the first weekend of February. 

Anders Larsson will be the delegate for this event, and it will most likely take
place at the University of Western Australia (which by the way, is in my opinion, 
the most beautiful University in the world!). 

In any case, please let me know. I know Perth is regarded as the most isolated 
major city in the entire world, but it is about time we do something about it!




Pantazis


----------



## aronpm (Nov 29, 2010)

Last weekend of January? Good luck with that, everybody's going to be in Melbourne.


----------



## kastellorizo (Nov 29, 2010)

You are right, so I guess, it should be on February!


----------



## Faz (Nov 29, 2010)

I'd probably come along.


----------



## Dene (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh no please nonono not in February!

I would seriously want to come but please another time I will be in Melbourne for the last weekend in January.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 29, 2010)

Would the end of orientation week be suitable for the university?

It might attract some new students to cubing (or forming some club) 

Tim.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 29, 2010)

You guys should really get in contact with levi if you are having a competition in Perth

Edit: I did


----------



## Faz (Nov 29, 2010)

Lol levi quit like 2 years ago, and I doubt he'd be able to do anything to help here anyway, as it seems Pantazis has basically sorted out everything.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 29, 2010)

I used to love Levi's youtube videos. He was probably my favorite youtube cuber. Now they're all gone.


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 30, 2010)

Cheers guys. Thanks for the heads up too Daniel, really thoughtful. But you're right. I haven't cubed in a long time, even though lately I have a cube on my desk which I solve everyday probably. If this goes through I might head down to UWA and check it out.

PS Curtin is the most beautiful university in Perth 

Faz I also saw you on Australia's IQ test, as soon as they mentioned someone was going to solve it, I knew it would be you. Well done.


----------



## The Second Cuber (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey.

I haven't cubed for almost six months because of TEE. haha

This is a great idea. There is a possibility I'll be in NSW for the later part of January for UNSW med interviews. 
However Last week of January would be best I think.

I'm fine with both though...

Hope this goes ahead. I've got three other friends who may be interested to, if that helps.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 1, 2010)

The Second Cuber said:


> Hey.
> 
> I haven't cubed for almost six months because of TEE. haha
> 
> ...


 
I highly doubt this would ever happen, its just not wise to hold this comp the same week as one being held in Melbourne.


----------



## The Second Cuber (Dec 1, 2010)

As I said I'm fine with both.

I was just submitting my own opinion. 

I understand that holding competitions in a continent such as Australia simultaneously would be inadvisable. However I have a number of cubing friends who start year 12 in 2011 in the first week of February. Having been a year 12 student last year (And knowing these friends to be bent on achieving in the highest accolades) I think they would not be able to attend any competitions during school term.

Of course, I am one person - and I don't really mind either way. Just count me in


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah I understand thats your opinion, I too would rather have it in the last week in Jan as I could then actually attend but it just wont happen. (My opinion doesnt matter anyway as I wouldnt really be able to help out or anything) Perhaps the best hope for this would be to hold it after February so you and your friends could go? I dont know how the Australian school year works im not sure when you guys would have breaks or anything.


----------



## Dene (Dec 1, 2010)

Yea first holidays is a good time.


----------



## clover (Dec 1, 2010)

I'd come if it's on the first weekend of February.


----------



## kastellorizo (Dec 1, 2010)

Many thanks to everyone with their replies so far, it is really good to see
the responses from *and* for WA. 

Just a quick update: If it happens, it will be on the first weekend of February.
Most of the people involved won't be able to do this another date, and we surely
will not allow a clash with the Melbourne event. 

So if there are any overseas cubers, make sure you have a Perth stopover!
We will continue the talks to see of the possibilities. 


Pantazis


PS. Curtin doesn't have a riverside!!! ;-)


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 2, 2010)

kastellorizo said:


> Just a quick update: If it happens, it will be on the first weekend of February.


So...
Sydney comp: 22nd/23rd of January.
Melbourne comp: 29th and 30th of January.
Perth comp: 5th/6th February.

Sounds like an awesome schedule 

One thing is, do you have enough helpers? Because don't expect too many cubers from Melbourne to come (less than 5 even), considering that's 3 comps. Do you have the necessary helpers, for a competition. It kinda sounded like you did 
If there was no Sydney comp, I suppose I *might *be able to come, but I doubt my parents would approve of me going to all three  I'm sure this might be the case with others too.


----------



## Dene (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm out. Good luck.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 2, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> If there was no Sydney comp.


 
There's a high probability that the Sydney Summer Open 2011 wont occur. We don't have a venue in Sydney.

The Perth Summer Open 2011 could occur on the 22nd of January if that's the case, or the 5th of February.

I'd expect around 20 competitors for the Sydney competition if it were to be held and about 15 competitors for the Perth competition (optimistically).

Tim.


----------



## jordan12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow. This is amazing. I never would have thought that there would be a competition in Perth this is great. (I live 40mins away) I will definitely come along and I know a few people who might come too. Also, UWA is an excellent venue.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 2, 2010)

jordan12 said:


> I will definitely come along and I know a few people who might come too.



The more the merrier! WCA competitions are _competitive_ in nature but new competitors are welcome to participate to improve their personal best times and meet other enthusiasts. 

It'd be good to figure out how many cubers in WA would be interested in attending a Perth competition.

You don't have to be able to solve the Rubik's Cube in 8 seconds to compete, or 20 seconds, or 30 seconds. You just need to be willing to give it a go and have the motivation to keep improving. It might take you 5 minutes, then 2 minutes, then 1 minute, then 40 seconds, then 30 seconds, then 20 seconds, then 10 seconds. Hopefully competitions can help as motivational milestones in achieving your goals.

Tim.


----------



## swanny (Dec 2, 2010)

I dunnow about public schools, but our school goes back that week


----------



## TimMc (Dec 2, 2010)

swanny said:


> I dunnow about public schools, but our school goes back that week


 
You're in Melbourne? Melbourne Summer Open 2011 is on the 29th and 30th of January.

Or did you want to go to Perth too? :-D

Tim.


----------



## swanny (Dec 2, 2010)

Frankly the chances of me going are 0/1000000000000,
My solves are 45 seconds! 
I was just considering other FASTER cubers in Melbourne....

BTW are you coming to the meet on the 4th??? I am....


----------



## TimMc (Dec 2, 2010)

swanny said:


> I was just considering other FASTER cubers in Melbourne.... BTW are you coming to the meet on the 4th??? I am....



Yeah, most schools would be back at the start of February.

It looks like it'll rain and be windy on Saturday but the temperature might be 30 degrees. I've promised a friend that I'll go cycling with them so I'll probably do that unless the weather is really bad.

Tim.


----------



## swanny (Dec 2, 2010)

chachacha {doing a rain dance} chachacha

nah, just kinding  I may not even be there myself because of sporting commitments...But my bro will be there with a freind.


----------



## anders (Dec 15, 2010)

The competition is now announced: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=PerthSummerOpen2011


----------



## kastellorizo (Dec 17, 2010)

Just a further update, the schedule and venue have been verified and added. 
The date has been locked to Sunday, 6th of February. 

http://www.speedcubing.com.au/PerthSummerOpen2011/




Pantazis


----------



## kastellorizo (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi guys, a last reminder for this Sunday's competition at UWA! 
The venue as stated at the competition page is at:

The University of Western Australia
Wilsmore Lecture Theatre, Room G108
Tattersall & Wilsmore, Chemistry Building
35 Stirling Highway

The timetable has been finalised. The new V-2 will be there in all of its 
three(!) glorious forms. I may compete with one of them, but they will all 
go to the winners (their packaging is uber cool). 

Weather-wise, it seems it is going to be a FANTASTIC day (mid 20s Celsius) 
just beside the Swan River bank, and I can try to arrange some sort of small
feast (food & soft drinks) so that during our lunch break we can also chat 
(and some of you test their cubing skills) while watching the view!

I will bring some other nice puzzles from my collection for everyone to try out 
while we are there. So essentially it will be like a huge picnic LOL

I would like to personally thank Anders and Tim, as without them, Perth would 
have to wait forever to get one WCA event going on in the west. 

I also appreciate the effort of all the participants, and I thank them too. It will
be great to see all of you soon!

Finally, for those who did not make it this time because of the timing (and with 
the other Aussie events happening within a couple of weeks), I assure you, 
there will be more future competitions as I will definitely be around. We will
start the talks for next year right after this one ends, and ensure it doesn't
clash with other future events (or Toy Fairs in my case LOL).

See ya all! 


Pantazis


----------



## David Zemdegs (Feb 1, 2011)

I think its great this competition got the go ahead. I hope that we can make it to some future competition.


----------



## Dene (Feb 1, 2011)

aww man way to announce new cubes a few days before the event :/


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 1, 2011)

kastellorizo said:


> Hi guys, a last reminder for this Sunday's competition at UWA!
> The new V-2 will be there in all of its
> three(!) glorious forms. I may compete with one of them, but they will all
> go to the winners (their packaging is uber cool).


As prizes? I thought they were being unveiled at MOA2011, I hoped it would be V-2s, as V-cubes sent a message to Tim saying x-7x7 I think.


kastellorizo said:


> Weather-wise, it seems it is going to be a FANTASTIC day (mid 20s Celsius)
> just beside the Swan River bank, and I can try to arrange some sort of small
> feast (food & soft drinks) so that during our lunch break we can also chat
> (and some of you test their cubing skills) while watching the view!
> ...


Sounds perfect :tu 
I'm not sure as to whether Tim or Anders are bringing the scrambles, but to the one that is, if it's not too much hassle could you print some extra events for a final in a few events? With only 13 competitors, and I know the scramble looks tightish already, I still feel there will be spare time. 
I don't see 4x4 and 5x5 taking up 2hrs. If someone could get mine and Josh's out of the way (and I assume Chloe could based on the fact that she's not competing in those events, yet she's decent at 3x3), then Josh and I could scramble for everyone else 
Also we'll need everyone helping out, as you said. Groups are essential here, as in some events all, or most people are competing.

I'm excited, looking forward to meeting the Perth cubers


----------



## kastellorizo (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeap I know what you mean about the prizes. But the package I received from Konstantinos is supposed
to be the prizes. I received no 6x6x6s or 7x7x7s, just the three 2x2x2s (one black flat, one white flat, and one pillowed).
Maybe it is because this event is too small to have any sort of "global' impact!
(as stated, I will use one of them to break my half minute record on the 2x2x2 - no laughs allowed!!!)

Of course, there will also be some Cubedrons and DoTS as prizes, by definition! 

And I am sure some of the events will end faster than the others, and we may end up doing more!
After all, nothing is carved on stone. Tim also pointed that out.

Finally, yes, there will be future competitions, 99% at the same area. I will personally make sure of that! 



Pantazis


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 2, 2011)

kastellorizo said:


> Yeap I know what you mean about the prizes. But the package I received from Konstantinos is supposed
> to be the prizes. I received no 6x6x6s or 7x7x7s, just the three 2x2x2s (one black flat, one white flat, and one pillowed).
> Maybe it is because this event is too small to have any sort of "global' impact!
> (as stated, I will use one of them to break my half minute record on the 2x2x2 - no laughs allowed!!!)


Awesome, the winners will be the first people outside Greece to own V-cube 2s!
So are there two up for prizes? If you're just temporarily using one, you could buy a Shen Shou (Ghost Hand), or Lan Lan from me as your main 


kastellorizo said:


> Of course, there will also be some Cubedrons and DoTS as prizes, by definition!


I wasn't aware of this, cool.


kastellorizo said:


> And I am sure some of the events will end faster than the others, and we may end up doing more!
> After all, nothing is carved on stone. Tim also pointed that out.


Sweet, sounds fun.

Anyone have plans for Saturday? I think me Tim, Josh and Andrea may be going to some beach, though not sure. Any locals have retrogradations? 
I think the hotel we're staying at has a pool, so if there's noone who wants to do anything, I'll just go to the pool 

I can't wait


----------



## hic0057 (Feb 2, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Anyone have plans for Saturday? _*I think Tim, Josh, Andrea and I*_ may be going to some beach, though not sure. Any locals have retrogradations?
> I think the hotel we're staying at has a pool, so if there's noone who wants to do anything, I'll just go to the pool
> 
> I can't wait


 
It's great fun being an Grammar Nazi


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 2, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> It's great fun being an Grammar Nazi


 
I noticed that as I posted it, but had to get off computer (I didn't care anyway my meaning was clear )


----------



## clover (Feb 2, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> If someone could get mine and Josh's out of the way (and I assume Chloe could based on the fact that she's not competing in those events, yet she's decent at 3x3)




Sure, but keep in mind I have never touched a 5x5 before in my life.



And is anybody else's family coming? I have probably five or more family members who want to tag along but I don't want people to be annoyed with them or anything if it's too many people. I could tell them not to come if you guys would prefer.


----------



## kastellorizo (Feb 2, 2011)

Tim, all three will be given away, I just cannot fight the temptation to use one of them to compete!
(I am sure many of will understand me regarding this issue!)

As for more people coming, the amphitheater is big enough to accommodate enough! 

Only one request to everyone: Please no food inside the theater. In fact, the UWA Campus
is so amazing with so many picnic spots, that it is almost like an insult to nature to eat indoors!!!




Pantazis


----------



## Dene (Feb 2, 2011)

I'd recommend bringing along as many people as possible to make it seem like there are more people there


----------



## TimMc (Feb 3, 2011)

clover said:


> I have probably five or more family members who want to tag along



Friends and family are more than welcome to come along!!!

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 5, 2011)

We're (Andrea, Josh, Tim, Tim) just a short walk away from Hays Street in Perth if anyone wants to catch up this evening.

It's currently 4 pm here... writing up scorecards in the motel. 

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 7, 2011)

DYK
-Nathan Woo future Perth delegate?
-Andojay DOTs WR!
-Awesome prizes supplied/gotten by Pantazis?
-Amazing venue? Best at any Australian competition imo.
-Was it a Melbourne comp? Only Melbourne winners... (sorry )
-Josh pro'd up at 5x5 and 6x6?
-His pb with my cube?
-Michael got a 5:40 6x6 average, and at home he averages 8? (counting 6:18, so good yet, so bad... cost him first place by 5s
-Benjamin had the most epic 5x5 pop ever?
-Michael popped 6x6, one of his favourite events so he missed the cutoff? 
-omg OH?
-4x4 and 2x2 were really close?
-In fact, all events were *really* close, in some part of the ranking? (take a look at 4x4 
-Counting 27 in OH,, 21 with 9 F2L, 19 with 14 F2L, no skips?
-Did I mention the amazing venue?
-"Next up is Pyraminx, and in first place is Feliks Zem- sorry, I'm so used to saying that, Tim Major". -TimMc
-"I don't know how to commutate." -Josh
-Pantazis' inventions are fun.

I had a lot of fun, thanks for all the people who helped out at their first competition, I hope you guys can organise some regular *public* meetups.

Edit: Results of the competition have been posted.


----------



## Sammud Sharma (Feb 7, 2011)

woah tim major ruled the competition


----------



## kastellorizo (Feb 7, 2011)

LOL thanks for the kind words Tim!


To continue, DYK

- Aussie speedsolvers are the coolest?
- Anders and me cycled 5km to arrive at the venue?
- Melbourne is surely one of the coolest places in the world?
- "Tim" has become my favourite Australian name?
- Andrea ownz at DoTS? (what was that, like two seconds???) 
- I finally got an average(!!!) at the 3x3x3 event?
- Thanks to the new V-2 I also got a new personal record at the 2x2x2 event?
- Tim McMahon was chasing the plane? (he got a taxi just an hour before his flight!)
- Tim Major was the event's gingerbread man and got the "Screw Loose award"? 
- Thanks to Josh we had more than one first-place winners?
- The Cubedrons and DoTS had invaded an official WCA competition stopping the scramblers from doing their job?
- People were playing with the Astrolabacus, Rubik's Chesse and an original Dino Cube?
- Anders and me cycled 10km through King's Park on the way back?
- The weather was fantastic?
- We are already planning for the next Perth event?
- there was no food, but we were so sucked in the competition we did not care?
(regarding the last one, the event lasted five hours, and some of us were in a hurry,
so fair enough - next time it will be at least two days, and I will make sure that
we will go to the riverside picnic!)

I want to thank everyone who made the huge effort to join us at the 
city of far far away (i.e Perth) and make this competition a reality.

It was fun, it was a pleasure, it was GEE WIZ and FAR OUT put together!

:tu 


Pantazis


----------



## The Second Cuber (Feb 7, 2011)

@ Tim and kastellorizo, Thank you both for making this competition possible. It was without a doubt up there with the best days of my life.

DYK:

-Pantazis has the most awesome 3x3x3 method?
-Andrea took to the 1x1x1s?
-there are more than three cubers from WA?
-Some memes take on very strange meanings in cubing contexts (@ sheldon)
-I somehow suck at 3x3x3, 4x4x4 in comp. but suddenly get pb avgs and singles for 5x5x5 and 6x6x6 on comp. 

Oh, and how does one go about becoming a WCA delegate?


It was awesome meeting you guys.


----------



## The Third Cuber (Feb 7, 2011)

Ahhh yes that was a very cool comp, thanks Pantazis and the Tims and everyone. I just wish more people had competed in the later events!

More DYK!

-3 seconds makes all the difference in 5x5x5?
-V2s make awesome prizes?
-First competitions aren't too bad after all?
-Multicoloured lanyards immediately identify you as a cuber?
-You can get really sore legs from all the pressure at your first competition?
-Orange bags make really good cube holders?
-Next time the Perth cubers WILL HAVE THEIR REVENGE?
-The names Mitchell and Michael look very similar?


----------



## TimMc (Feb 7, 2011)

The Second Cuber said:


> Oh, and how does one go about becoming a WCA delegate?



There's a thread about it over at the WCA forum here.

Perth is further away than Wellington, New Zealand, so with an increased demand and more cubers it'll definitely be worth looking into nominating a candidate to become a delegate.

I'm happy to come along to a couple more competitions in Perth occasionally but not nearly as frequently as competitions in Melbourne for obvious reasons (travel cost).

The venue at UWA was great! And there were some unexpectedly fast cubers performing well at their first competition. As others have pointed out, I'd strongly recommend having some meetups in public places (e.g. Perth Central food court) potentially with parental supervision. You'll find that you'll learn a lot from each other and your times will improve if you discuss algorithms and take the time to go through OLLs/PLLs that you use.

Tim.


----------



## Rune (Feb 8, 2011)

kastellorizo said:


> LOL thanks for the kind words Tim!
> 
> 
> To continue, DYK
> ...



2-cycle odd parity?


----------



## kastellorizo (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi guys, sorry for the bump, but it will be good to keep this on the same thread, 
while ensuring that the previous posts confirm that the event *did* happen last time!

Anyway, to the point. How about a second Perth Open in early December 2011?
Same venue, new prizes and even more crazy puzzles from my collection! 

 


Pantazis


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 26, 2011)

kastellorizo said:


> Hi guys, sorry for the bump, but it will be good to keep this on the same thread,
> while ensuring that the previous posts confirm that the event *did* happen last time!
> 
> Anyway, to the point. How about a second Perth Open in early December 2011?
> ...



Hmmm... I'd love to make it, not sure if I'll have the money, guess I'll have to rely on my sales 
I'll be more inclined to come if we have 2 rounds of 3x3, 2x2, OH and Pyraminx


----------



## TimMc (Jun 26, 2011)

I'll definitely* be over for it. Which events do people want?

*unless there's volcanic ash...

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 26, 2011)

TimMc said:


> I'll definitely* be over for it. Which events do people want?
> 
> *unless there's volcanic ash...
> 
> Tim.


 
I'll suggest some we could work off, but it's really up to the Perth cubers;
2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, Magic, Pyraminx, 3x3 One Handed, 3x3 Blindfolded.
And if we have more comp time, as 5 hours last comp wasn't ideal, we might be able to even have more! I didn't put 7x7, because, who will scramble? If I recall, I did the majority of scrambling, including all 6x6s last time


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 26, 2011)

And you guys say you don't have many competitions in Australia. *sigh*


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 26, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> And you guys say you don't have many competitions in Australia. *sigh*


 
Who's saying that? USA has way more comps anyway. And Perth is a 5 hour flight from Melbourne. Melbourne =/= Australia.
Not to mention, this would be the 2nd Perth comp, 10 months inbetween.


----------



## kastellorizo (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi again guys, this should be a two day competition, and this time we have 
enough planning time to ensure that we also get apartments near the Uni. 

Tim, 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, Magic, Pyraminx, 3x3 One Handed, 3x3 
Blindfolded, should all be in, I agree. we could even have Rubik's Clock! 

In any case, I am already excited about it! 




Pantazis


----------



## TimMc (Jun 26, 2011)

Could it run 9am to 5pm the first day and then 9am to 2-3pm the second day? 

This would allow for a pretty laid back schedule without rushing around too much... 

Tim.


----------



## kastellorizo (Jun 27, 2011)

The timing sounds good. On Sunday we could even do this from 10-11am to 3-4, 
so that whoever wants can come to abalone fishing (the season is on !) between 7 and 8am. 

Just let me know! 


Pantazis


----------



## deathspyke (Jun 27, 2011)

OOH yes all this sounds really good. do let me know! a very interested speedcuber here!

p.s., i'm looking for WA speedcubers to meet up with, btw!


----------



## TimMc (Jul 3, 2011)

deathspyke said:


> p.s., i'm looking for WA speedcubers to meet up with, btw!



Hmm. Maybe hold a few meetups at UWA or Perth Central...

Tim.


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 3, 2011)

i was hoping to travel out of the country for a cube competition


----------



## TimMc (Jul 4, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> i was hoping to travel out of the country for a cube competition


 
Out of which country?

Tim.


----------



## deathspyke (Jul 7, 2011)

TimMc said:


> Hmm. Maybe hold a few meetups at UWA or Perth Central...
> 
> Tim.




sweet! just pm me whenever! all raring to go.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 7, 2011)

deathspyke said:


> sweet! just pm me whenever! all raring to go.


 
TimMc lives in Melbourne, there were, and probably are still regular meetups between (I may be getting them confused, iirc they were Benjamin, Mitchell and Michael, who all went to the same school). However, they met up at their houses. I think they're a bit active on their YouTube accounts, TheTwoCubers and TheThirdCuber. Send them a pm.


----------



## MattF (Aug 16, 2011)

so, is there going to be a competition in perth?


----------



## kastellorizo (Aug 23, 2011)

MattF said:


> so, is there going to be a competition in perth?



Yeap. As already stated, there are plans! 

The place will be the same: 

The University of Western Australia
Wilsmore Lecture Theatre, Room G108
Tattersall & Wilsmore, Chemistry Building
35 Stirling Highway

The Open will happen on both Sunday and Saturday with more events. 
Only thing, on Saturday, the event may end earlier, around 3:30pm.

So... how does the 10-11 December 2011 weekend sound? 




Pantazis


----------



## matotaos1 (Aug 26, 2011)

kastellorizo said:


> So... how does the 10-11 December 2011 weekend sound?
> Pantazis


 
That sounds great. I'll be able to make it


----------



## TimMc (Aug 27, 2011)

Sounds good. I'll book tickets closer to the date... hopefully by late September/October in advance lol

Tim.


----------



## The Second Cuber (Sep 27, 2011)

Sounds sweet. Sorry for taking ages to reply to the thread. 
10-11th is after uni exams.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 28, 2011)

Almost October... >.>

Tim.


----------



## kastellorizo (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, it took them some time to get back to me, but they claimed that the hiring venue policy has changed and are now charging more than last time.
I am currently in discussions with them, and let us see how this goes.


----------



## The Second Cuber (Oct 18, 2011)

Kastellorizo: I am part of the fogarty scholars association. We can generally get uwa venues for free if we can prove that the events are of interest to the community or if they are fundraising events. 

Even if they aren't as such we usually can get discounts. Let me know if you need to get in touch with the association.


----------



## kastellorizo (Oct 19, 2011)

Second Cuber: I was doing exactly this (in the past too) using my academic status, but as I said, 
they told me that the policy has changed. It looks like only seminars would be free from now on.

In any case, I am waiting for their "discounted" answer/offer anyway and let us see what happens.


----------



## kastellorizo (Oct 26, 2011)

OK guys, the 2nd Perth Summer Open is on. It is verbally confirmed, 
and in the next days it will be confirmed in writing too. 

The University of Western Australia
Wilsmore Lecture Theatre, Room G108
Tattersall & Wilsmore, Chemistry Building
35 Stirling Highway

The Open will happen Sunday/Saturday 10 & 11 of December 2011. 
By having two days, we can have more events. And it is FREE (as usual).

Saturday 10th of December 9am-3:30pm
Sunday 11th of December 10am-4:30pm

There will be prizes, and nice puzzles from my collection 
will also be there, especially those of my puzzle designs 
which are based on the University's research and have been 
voted among the best in both 2010 (Osaka, Japan) and 2011 
(Berlin, Germany). Gravity Puzzles, 4D symmetry puzzles, 
folding puzzles, will all be there too!

We will soon decide on the types of competitions, which should 
be more than last time, as we have two days instead of one. 

So who is coming?


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Oct 26, 2011)

I am coming! And heaps of others at my school would probably be interested.

In terms of events. It would be awesome if there was pyraminx (this will motivate me to get sub 10), megaminx and magic (this will motivate me to learn).


----------



## TimMc (Oct 26, 2011)

kastellorizo said:


> OK guys, the 2nd Perth Summer Open is on. It is verbally confirmed,
> and in the next days it will be confirmed in writing too.



Let me know when things are sorted. I'll book a flight (and accommodation?) when confirmed. 

I'll probably drop off a couple of timers and displays to keep in Perth for future competitions...

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 27, 2011)

2 rounds of Pyra, 3x3 and OH, and no Faz, and I'll be there! (hopefully, certainly not definitely. Depends if Josh and Ando are interested again)


----------



## Dene (Oct 27, 2011)

Maybe, depends on a lot of things.


----------



## kastellorizo (Oct 27, 2011)

Venue is now confirmed in writing too. Will love to see again all of you.
This time I am tempted to use my time machine and beat all of your records! 

Plus, there is a huge possibility, that my new puzzle-concept "Alien Tech", 
will be shown there too - it depends on how fast we draft that #$%$#! patent! 

So the the competition list is so far: (sqrt(2))x(sqrt(2))x(sqrt(2)) fractal puzzle, 
2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, Magic, Pyraminx. 

Potential additions: Rubik's Clock, Master Magic, 6x6x6, 7x7x7, 8x8x8 (if it is 
released by then LOL), Mixup Cube, Examinx (will have a deadline until next 
year's competition), Rubik's Shells, Octahedron, Dogic, Dino Cube, and Tri-2. 

And of course, the DoTS competition, using the the new Oginov "openable" spheres: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmWNU6pt0rM. 

;-)

Pantazis


----------



## Faz (Oct 27, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> 2 rounds of Pyra, 3x3 and OH, and no Faz, and I'll be there!


 
Hehe. I hope I can go.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 27, 2011)

Sounds good 

Which events are the Perth cubers keen on? :-D

Tim.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 27, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Hehe. I hope I can go.



There may be a possibility that we can attend. However we would have to be back by sunday night. That means we would have to leave Perth around lunchtime on sunday. Could I suggest that any rounds and finals of major cubes (e.g. 3x3 4x4 5x5) be all done on Saturday and just schedule some of the more exotic events on Sunday please.


----------



## Dene (Oct 27, 2011)

fazdad said:


> There may be a possibility that we can attend. However we would have to be back by sunday night. That means we would have to leave Perth around lunchtime on sunday. Could I suggest that any rounds and finals of major cubes (e.g. 3x3 4x4 5x5) be all done on Saturday and just schedule some of the more exotic events on Sunday please.


 
To be honest I think that would be a bit unconventional. A better suggestion would be to have the full competition on Saturday, and just a get together on Sunday.


----------



## kastellorizo (Oct 28, 2011)

Well, we could surely have the most important (including cubic) competitions on Saturday, 
and then leave the rest (if any) for Sunday. Please list which competitions should be done first, 
and then we can decide. I am open to anything, and I also prefer to "keep the momentum" 
(for example, it helps a LOT to provide better results in... research!). 




Pantazis


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Oct 28, 2011)

kastellorizo said:


> So the the competition list is so far: (sqrt(2))x(sqrt(2))x(sqrt(2)) fractal puzzle,
> 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, Magic, Pyraminx.


What about OH?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 28, 2011)

FWIW my minimum would be 2x2,3x3,4x4,5x5,OH,3x3 blind,4x4 blind - the rest is exotic....


----------



## aronpm (Oct 28, 2011)

fazdad said:


> FWIW my minimum would be 2x2,3x3,4x4,5x5,OH,3x3 blind,*4x4 blind *- the rest is exotic....


 
wat


----------



## TimMc (Oct 29, 2011)

First round:
2x2
Pyraminx
3x3
OH

Final:
3x3 bld
2x2
Pyraminx
5x5
4x4
oh
3x3
?

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 31, 2011)

^Sounds great, in terms of events.


----------



## clover (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I'll be coming. We should do magic as well.


----------



## kastellorizo (Oct 31, 2011)

By the way Tim, is Anders free this time to come?


----------



## TimMc (Nov 1, 2011)

kastellorizo said:


> By the way Tim, is Anders free this time to come?


 
I'm not too sure. I've just sent off an email.

Should this competition be called the "Perth Puzzle Championship 2011"?

Tim.


----------



## Florian (Nov 1, 2011)

I think i can come, i would combine it with a longer stay (maybe a week or 5 days). Would anybody be nice and show me the city?

On Saturday we could have the same schedule as on MelbCubeDay (without FMC)
and on Sunday the other events.
5x5 Blind 
4x4 Blind
Megaminx
Pyraminx
Magic
MasterMagic
Clock
FMC
Feet?


----------



## kastellorizo (Nov 1, 2011)

TimMc said:


> Should this competition be called the "Perth Puzzle Championship 2011"?
> 
> Tim.



Sounds good to me! 

Pantazis


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 1, 2011)

Florian, don't request events you don't want. IE: 5BLD
I spoke to my parents, I should be able to if I pay, need people to go with and share hotel with, for money reasons, and for my Mum


----------



## chris w (Nov 1, 2011)

@Tim Major: I should also be able to go, and the sharing hotel idea sounds good


----------



## TimMc (Nov 1, 2011)

@ Pantazis: Is there any suitable accommodation near UWA? 

I'll draft up a schedule to get the ball rolling with the events that have been mentioned so far and put it up on speedcubing.com.au/PerthPuzzleChampionship2011 for review before announcing. 

Tim.

P.S. I saw the DoTS in Mind Games the other day >.>!


----------



## kastellorizo (Nov 1, 2011)

Tim, here are the tips you may need:

http://www.housing.uwa.edu.au/off-campus/temporary

Note that UWA a is very peaceful place, so if you wish to stay
at a more "alive" place, you should book somewhere near the city!


Pantazis


----------



## TimMc (Nov 5, 2011)

*Perth Puzzle Championship 2011*

I'm pretty much limited to staying in Perth over the weekend only:

*Option #1 (One Day Competition)*
Arrive at Perth Airport 7:25am Saturday 10/12/2011 & Depart from Perth Airport at 11:50pm Saturday 10/12/2011.
Start competition at 9am Saturday 10/12/2011.
End competition around 6pm Saturday 10/12/2011.

*Option #2 (Two Day Competition)*
Arrive at Perth Airport 7:25am Saturday 10/12/2011 & Depart from Perth Airport at 5:05pm Sunday 11/12/2011.
Start competition around 9am Saturday 10/12/2011.
End competition around *3pm* Sunday 11/12/2011.

*WCA Events*
2x2 Cube
Rubik's Cube
Rubik's Cube: One-handed
Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded
4x4 Cube
5x5 Cube
6x6 Cube
7x7 Cube
Pyraminx
Magic
Master Magic

*WCA Announcement, Registration and Schedule*
I'll post an announcement to the WCA Board once the following has been confirmed:
@Pantazis: Would you prefer two days? (Option 2)
@Pantazis & Perth Cubers: Is the above list of WCA events sufficient or are there any other events that you'd like?

I'll setup registration at speedcubing.com.au for the above events and draft up a schedule based on the number of competitors that register. Extra space in the schedule will be added for additional events (non-WCA events like DoTS). So it should be a very laid back environment and lots of fun. 

Hopefully we'll have most of this organised by the end of this weekend. As Anders kindly pointed out, the one-month deadline for announcing a competition is approaching quickly. Unfortunately he's unable to attend. :-(

Tim.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 5, 2011)

Sadly we cannot make it. Just way too much xmas stuff going on.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 5, 2011)

I might be able to go if we can find a cheap enough flight. Where are other people staying?


----------



## TimMc (Nov 5, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> I might be able to go if we can find a cheap enough flight. Where are other people staying?


 
I haven't booked accommodation or flights yet. Probably the same place as last time or somewhere closer...

Tim.


----------



## The Third Cuber (Nov 5, 2011)

Either option is good for me, I guess it's up to which one is easier for you travelling people...


----------



## kastellorizo (Nov 5, 2011)

The competition schedule is fine by me, but Saturday must end at 3:30pm 
as I have to go attend another event. I have absolutely no objections if we
start early on either Saturday or Sunday. This actually may be ideal for cubers 
from the Eastern States, as they are on a +3 hour timezone. 

Regarding additional competitions, there may be some interesting gravity puzzle challenges.



Pantazis


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Nov 6, 2011)

The two day one looks good. Events are all good (although I won't compete in all of them...). I can't wait!


----------



## TimMc (Nov 6, 2011)

*Perth Puzzle Championship 2011*

*Announcement*
I've submitted an announcement to the WCA board for the PerthPuzzleChampionship2011.

*Schedule*
A draft of the schedule has been posted here:
http://www.speedcubing.com.au/PerthPuzzleChampionship2011/schedule/

The schedule will be altered as more competitors register. Early registrations will greatly influence the schedule and feedback is strongly encouraged! Please send your thoughts through here about the schedule or via e-mail.

*Registration* :tu
Online registration is FREE and available here:
http://www.speedcubing.com.au/PerthPuzzleChampionship2011/register/

*Interstate Competitors*
For any interstate competitors who're interested in joining myself, my travel plans are as follows:


Spoiler



I have work on Friday and Monday. I'm travelling to Perth via Virgin Blue and arriving on Saturday the 10th of December 2011 at 7:25am. I'll depart on Sunday the 11th of December 2011 at 5:05pm.

Departing Melbourne 6:15am Sat 10 Dec 2011.
Arriving Perth 7:25am Sat 10 Dec 2011.
Departing Perth 5:05pm Sun 11 Dec 2011.
Arriving Melbourne 11:35pm Sun 11 Dec 2011.

If you're interested in joining, I'll be looking for some accommodation for Saturday only.



Tim.


----------



## Ltsurge (Nov 6, 2011)

Just roughly, how many of you guys are going and just how many are based in perth? Have you guys had a meet up yet or is the competition comming before a meet up? 

Just want to know so I can get an idea on how to set one up.. 
Thanks

PS How I wish there was one in Brisbane...


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Nov 6, 2011)

What about Pyraminx Final? There is a first round...but no final. Also, why can't pyraminx and 2x2 have full first rounds...there is surely no need to have combined first rounds that take 15 seconds...(this is mainly because I am slow...and I would like to have a full average of 5...).

This is the second Perth comp. I don't believe there has ever been a meet up in Perth. I have only been cubing since April though, there may have been meet ups before comps.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 6, 2011)

EeeeeWarne said:


> What about Pyraminx Final?



We can have two rounds of Pyraminx (First/Final) if we have at least 8 competitors participating in that event (as per WCA regulation _9m3) Events with 7 or fewer competitors must have at most one round._).



EeeeeWarne said:


> Also, why can't pyraminx and 2x2 have full first rounds.


 
The current time limit for 2x2 and Pyraminx is 2 minutes. I'm happy to relax the limits if you'd like. If there aren't many competitors then the limit could be raised to simply 10 minutes per solve (this is maximum time that a StackMat Competition Timer will go up to).

Tim.


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Nov 6, 2011)

I was just wondering about the pyraminx, because the current (and only) round listed on the schedule is combined first, so I thought it odd that there was a 'first' round and not a 'final'. Also, with the 2x2 and pyraminx, I don't really mind about time limits, I just thought that 'combined first round' was one of the ones where everyone completes 2 (or something) solves and then the faster people complete the full average of 5. Now I see that it is only those who go beyond the 2 min cut-off that don't complete the average. The 2 mins does not bother me, as I average around 10 and 13 for 2x2 and pyraminx respectively. The only puzzle I would like the compete in that has hard to get under time limits is 4x4. Looks like my 3:30 average needs working on!

Also, before I register, I would like to know about the roles for helping out. I think it inappropriate that I be a Judge because this is my first competition, and I am afraid that I would stuff up the scrambles if I were a scrambler. What I want to know is what being a 'Runner' means for a competition. 

I look forward to meeting everyone on the 10th. (also, I know AT LEAST one other person who is coming, 95% certain that another is coming too).


----------



## JasonK (Nov 6, 2011)

Runners are people who take the puzzles from the solving stations to the scrambling table and back.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 6, 2011)

EeeeeWarne said:


> Also, before I register, I would like to know about the roles for helping out. I think it inappropriate that I be a Judge because this is my first competition, and I am afraid that I would stuff up the scrambles if I were a scrambler. What I want to know is what being a 'Runner' means for a competition.



I think we'll be able to get by with a couple of judges and scramblers. It'd be good if some competitors from the summer competition earlier this year attempt judging and scrambling. I'll be sure to help out and enforce the regulations. 

The role of the 'Runner' might not be required given how the venue is setup. A 'Runner' takes scrambled puzzles from the scramble table and places them on competitor stations; they then take solved puzzles with the scorecards and place them on the scramble table (these steps are repeated). We'll just get the judges to do this instead.

Tim.


----------



## Noob at Cube (Nov 12, 2011)

I am considering registering to compete, but as I am new to this my times for 2x2 and 3x3 are about 40.xx and 1.20.xx. Will there be other people at my skill level attending?

If not I will still come down and check it out either way


----------



## ardi4nto (Nov 12, 2011)

Noob at Cube said:


> I am considering registering to compete, but as I am new to this my times for 2x2 and 3x3 are about 40.xx and 1.20.xx. Will there be other people at my skill level attending?
> 
> If not I will still come down and check it out either way


 
Just register,
Competition isn't only about competing, there are a lot of fun beside it!


----------



## TimMc (Nov 13, 2011)

Noob at Cube said:


> Will there be other people at my skill level attending?



Yes, based on results from the Perth Summer Open 2011 earlier this year.

See how some competitors have greatly improved since attending their first competition (in Melbourne):

Results for the Australian Nationals 2010
Results for the Australian Nationals 2011

Two competitors who've notably improved in the past year in the 3x3 event:

Adelina went from an average 3:34.78 at her first competition in 2010 at age 81 to 1:56.03 in 2011.
Andrea went from an average of 2:00.55 in 2010 to 54.83 in 2011.

*Perth Puzzle Championship 2011*
There'll be plenty of time over two days to get through the events at this competition. So I wouldn't worry about how long it currently takes you to solve a 2x2 or 3x3. If you give it a go now in any event that you'd like to try (perhaps 4x4 too?) then next time you can see how much you've improved (beating your own personal best time). 

If the current time limits appear to be too strict then please let me know and I'll consider adjusting them. I only put them there so that 20-40 competitors may compete without running out of time.

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 13, 2011)

ardi4nto said:


> Just register,
> Competition isn't only about competing, there are a lot of fun beside it!


 
That's true! There'll be heaps of different puzzles that you may not have seen before. Especially Pantazis' gravity puzzles! (link). 

Plus there'll be ample opportunity to meet other cubers in Western Australia. 

Tim.


----------



## Noob at Cube (Nov 13, 2011)

Sounds like fun, but unfortunately I won't be able to make the first day anyway but I will come down and watch the second day for sure. Hopefully there will be a future comp I can take part in.


----------



## kastellorizo (Nov 13, 2011)

Noob at Cube said:


> I am considering registering to compete, but as I am new to this my times for 2x2 and 3x3 are about 40.xx and 1.20.xx. Will there be other people at my skill level attending?
> 
> If not I will still come down and check it out either way


 
You should come! And your times are better than mine, trust me!
(just check my WCA details LOL)



Pantazis


----------



## TimMc (Nov 16, 2011)

*Are there any more cubers interested in competing?*

_5 competitors_ from WA are currently registered for the Perth Puzzle Championship 2011.

If there aren't many more competitors (i.e. 12) then *we might need to cancel.*

Is anyone interested in getting the word out? Do you've some friends that can solve the cube in about a minute but are too shy to compete?

Free entry + Awesome venue + Prizes 

Tim.


----------



## Noob at Cube (Nov 16, 2011)

I'd sign up if I could, but I have a wedding to go to on the Saturday and I don't know anyone else who is into cubing 

Hopefully more people sign up so I can come check it out on Sunday.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 22, 2011)

I changed my flight to arrive one day earlier (9:40pm at Perth on Friday).

Hmm, need more competitors >.<

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 22, 2011)

Tim, where are you staying? If I came, would the competition go ahead? Because there's only 9 registered :/
Convince Josh and Ando please 

Edit: If Chloe isn't going, us 3 would only make 11, so it wouldn't be official.

Edit: Actually that's counting Josh twice, so it would only make 10.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 22, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Edit: If Chloe isn't going, us 3 would only make 11, so it wouldn't be official.


 
Yes it would. 12 is only a "should". At the recent Chinese FMC comps, Guangzhou had 6 competitors, Shenyang and Zhengzhou had 3 competitors.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 22, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Tim, where are you staying? If I came, would the competition go ahead? Because there's only 9 registered :/
> Convince Josh and Ando please
> 
> Edit: If Chloe isn't going, us 3 would only make 11, so it wouldn't be official.
> ...


 
I haven't booked accommodation. I'll book it after MCD, i.e. Sunday.

Other competitions have set a precedence, as Aron pointed out, but it's obviously not a desirable number. I'd still like competitors in Perth to have the opportunity to compete.

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Nov 23, 2011)

Doesn't really seem like they're interested. I say you guys shouldn't waste your time and money for a few competitors that can't be bothered to even show when you give them the chance. If they want competitions they should work to earn money and travel, or else sort out their crap and organise a competition that people will actually show up to.


----------



## kastellorizo (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, I am actually getting married (within a week) of this competition, while I am marking almost 1000 papers 
within the next two weeks. And that without even mentioning anything about the re-organisation of my puzzle 
company, and the new puzzle development.

What I am trying to say, is that if someone *really* wants to come and support this effort this free event, 
he/she will find the time and come along. In any other case, me or anyone else who organises such an Open 
in Western Australia, will be extremely discouraged to book an amphitheater do this again in the future. 

So please join us, even if you do many... DNFs! The point is to have a lot of fun (like last time). 
(As stated, I am also not fast, but I do love to be part of such lovely events). 




Pantazis


----------



## TimMc (Nov 24, 2011)

It'll be fun


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Nov 25, 2011)

Me and my friends have just got back from hiking near Wapole...without internet. I am pretty sure that two of them will register...


----------



## Noob at Cube (Nov 26, 2011)

Turns out I have time to come 

I have to be gone by about 12 though.


----------



## clover (Nov 26, 2011)

Turns out i might actually be able to make it  

I might have to leave a bit early though...


----------



## TimMc (Nov 26, 2011)

Let us know what you're availability is on those days and I can try to adjust the schedule to accommodate you. 

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 26, 2011)

EeeeeWarne said:


> Me and my friends have just got back from hiking near Wapole...without internet. I am pretty sure that two of them will register...



+2 today 

Awesome 

Tim.


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, I only know one of the new people...So I am pretty sure there will be a 12th person registering soon...


----------



## TimMc (Nov 29, 2011)

Does anyone want to teach their friends how to solve a Rubik's Cube?

Only a few more days to go for registration...

Tim.


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Nov 30, 2011)

I know one person who is registering and another who I am pretty sure will register. (I will go and pester them both!).


----------



## ardi4nto (Nov 30, 2011)

Teach your friends to solve magic and ask to participate, that will help boosting the people participate.


----------



## Noob at Cube (Dec 1, 2011)

clover said:


> I'm really sorry but I'm not sure if i can make it again  I'm getting my wisdom teeth out a few days before and apparently it doesn't heal for about two weeks. I will go if I feel okay on the day...


 
You should be fine, I had a wisdom tooth pulled last month and it was just sore for a day or two, it's really not bad at all.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 2, 2011)

*Registration is closing SOON!!!*

FREE registration for the Perth Puzzle Championship 2011 is closing soon! http://www.speedcubing.com.au

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 4, 2011)

Registration is closing this Monday, the 5th of December, at 5pm AEST. 

Tim.


----------



## kastellorizo (Dec 9, 2011)

Just to make things more interesting, I have added some prizes from my collection.
And since there will be ten competitions, there will also be ten main prizes for the winners:

1. Rubik's Fifteen (vintage puzzle)
2. Swarovski Cube (not original Swarovski, but shiny enough! - each tile has 9 crystals, total 486 crystals)
3. *****'s Cube (all sides are silver color, packaging like the old original Rubik)
4. Round Bug sliding puzzle.
5. Screw Loose (vintage puzzle)
6. Nintendo Barrel (vintage puzzle)
7. A nice fully working 9cm Rubik's Cube (but not good for speedsolving)
8. Tripod puzzle (from Meffert)
9. D-ball keychain puzzle. 
10. Puzzle Pen. 

As you may realise, they have been chosen carefully! 
There will also be some small and cute sliding puzzles for the 2nd and 3rd placed solvers. 

Priority order for winners choosing a prize: 3x3, 3x3 OH, 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, Pyraminx, Magic, Master Magic. 


See ya all tomorrow!




Pantazis


----------



## kastellorizo (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow... the I-D-I-O-T-'s cube had been hit by the forum's filter LOL. 
(just stating what the asterisks above were meant for)

;-)

Pantazis


----------



## TimMc (Dec 10, 2011)

Live results for the Perth Puzzle Championship 2011

Tim.


----------



## Noob at Cube (Dec 11, 2011)

Cheers Tim and Pantazis for organizing everything, it was really cool to come down and compete with other cubers even if I couldn't stay that long


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes, thank you all for a fantastic weekend of cubing and being totally puzzled by Pantazis' amazing creations!


----------



## kastellorizo (Dec 12, 2011)

Many thanks to everyone who had participated! 
Will see you during the next Perth event, we had a lovely time. 



Pantazis


----------



## TimMc (Dec 13, 2011)

*Scrambles from the 2x2 Finals*


F2 R' U' R' U2 R' F2 R' U'
U' F R' U2 F U2 F' U2 R'
F R2 F R2 F2 R' U' R2
F U' R F' U F' R F2
F U2 R U' R U' F U' R

Tim.


----------

